# What Should the Starting Lineup Be?



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I really don't like the one we have. Bowen has been absolutely terrible this season, and Ginobili should be a starter. I would love to see a lineup of:

Tony Parker
Tim Duncan
Manu Ginobili
Kurt Thomas
Brent Barry

What do you think it should be? Or do you like it the way it is?


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Ginobili off the bench is working.

Starting 5 against Hornets.

Thomas
Duncan
Bowen
Udoka
Parker

*starting Udoka and Bowen is very key because unlike the Suns Diaw and Bell who are decent three point shooters you have Peja and Mo Pete who can bust all day. By having Udoka and Bowen chasing them around it will throw off their rhythm and force chris paul and david west to drive to the bucket against Thomas and Duncan who are shotblockers.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i think its going to stay the same


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> i think its going to stay the same


Yes, it probably will. But do you want it the same? That's the question.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I really think Ginobili of the bench is a fit. People have to anticipate he's going to come in and cause havoc. He's done so well in that position all year.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Yes, it probably will. But do you want it the same? That's the question.


yes i do :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> I really think Ginobili of the bench is a fit. People have to anticipate he's going to come in and cause havoc. He's done so well in that position all year.


But he's actually put up better numbers in games he's started, even though he had nearly the same playtime.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Parker
Finley
Barry
Duncan
KAYTEE


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Starting line-up isn't the issue. It seems best to keep Ginobili as 6th man to provide offensive spark off the bench. Without that, when the Spurs began to substitute, the offense would go down the tubes.

In game 1 the Spurs did not have a player on the team - either in the starting rotation or on the bench - to effectively defend David West. Kenny "The Jet" Smith said last night that the Spurs would have to break down and put Duncan on West. But West isn't merely a post-up offensive player. He was hitting 15 foot jumpers with ease last night. The Spurs do not want to have Duncan that far away from the basket on defense. They would get hammered on the boards.

The key to this series is not who is in the starting line-up, but who can slow down West.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Wasn't Kurt Thomas brought in for post defense? I think he could do a decent enough job on him.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

garnett said:


> Wasn't Kurt Thomas brought in for post defense? I think he could do a decent enough job on him.


The trouble is West isn't just a post-up player. He was out on the floor hitting 15-foot jumpers with ease, or putting the ball on the floor. Thomas and Oberto seemed to lack the mobility to cover him, and our other players are too small - he'll easily post them up.

Maybe the Hornets as a team won't shoot as well as they did in the 2nd half of game 1. Maybe the Spurs will shoot better. Maybe Timmy will get untracked. Pop may change the starting lineup, but it won't be anything revolutionary. It will be some combo that he has already used. It won't be putting Udoka in.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

This thread was made before game 1, and wasn't really about the series at all. I was referring to in general, should we change our normal starting lineup?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs from the 3pt Line:

Horry: 0-1
Parker: 1-3
Bowen: 1-4
Ginobili: 1-5
Udoka: 1-6
Finley: 0-3
*Barry: 4-5*

Can we please start Barry over Finley now?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

sounds good, but i dont think thats going to solve our problems


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

Honestly, I hate him with an extreme passion, but Brent Barry is the most ridiculously lights out three point shooter ever. He should be starting because hes somehow ALWAYS open and NEVER misses. Thats actually why I hate him so much.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

It ain't over yet. 2 home games...lets make this **** a series.

...but regardless of whatever lineup we go with, that might not change the outcome of the games/series. The Hornets are just that damn good lol. They are on a mission. I haven't really seen that from the Spurs...not yet.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> I really think Ginobili of the bench is a fit. People have to anticipate he's going to come in and cause havoc. He's done so well in that position all year.





ezealen said:


> But he's actually put up better numbers in games he's started, even though he had nearly the same playtime.


I'll take the rep now please


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

you called it! :smoothcriminal::biggrin::clap2:


----------

